
National Eagle Repository - occamschainsaw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Eagle_Repository
======
WalterBright
In the Seattle area, eagles nest in the trees in the parks. You can see them
soaring looking for mice and cats to eat all the time. I live under the
airport landing pattern, and like to sit on the porch watching the eagles and
the 747 heavies floating by :-) Occasionally a B-17 will clatter by (they give
out rides at Boeing Field).

------
reeeeee
Wait, I'm a European that was on a trip to Canada 2 years ago. A bald eagle
flew by and lost one of its feathers mid flight. Naturally, I picked it up and
took it back home.

On the way home, we had to make a stop at an American airport. If someone had
seen or found the feather in my luggage, would it have been considered an
offence?

~~~
nate908
That is correct. You can't posses their feathers even if you found them on the
ground. In fact, in the U.S., hawks and owls are protected too.

"All hawks and owls are federally protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty
Act (16 USC, 703-711). These laws strictly prohibit the capture, killing, or
possession of hawks or owls without special permit. No permits are required to
scare depredating migratory birds except for endangered or threatened species,
including bald and golden eagles."

"In addition, most states have regulations regarding hawks and owls. Some
species may be common in one state but may be on a state endangered species
list in another." Source:
[http://icwdm.org/handbook/birds/HawksOwls.asp](http://icwdm.org/handbook/birds/HawksOwls.asp)

~~~
reeeeee
Whew, what would've been the punishment if they did find it?

------
elpakal
I remember there being a bald eagle's nest off of a fairway at a golf course
in Colorado. I always wondered what would happen if someone shanked it and
killed one by accident since they are protected. Now I know what would happen
to the bird!

